# Disappearing Collections



## Lisa5 (Oct 23, 2012)

My collections are constantly disappearing and books disappear from collections. 2019 and this is still a constant issue?   Anyone know of any fixes?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never had it happen to me. Sorry.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

This is something that I've been noticing for a while. 

I haven't had actual collections disappear, but definitely books within collections. If you only have one Kindle, you're less likely to see it, but when I noticed a particular book not in a collection I thought it should be in, I compared all my Kindles by checking the number of books it said were in each collection when set to show 'All' as opposed to 'Downloaded'. Since each device is picking up it's info from Amazon's servers they should be identical, but they're not. Collections where there have been changes such as books moving between 'currently reading', 'not read' and 'read' are particularly susceptible to inaccuracy. I split my 'not read' collection between series books and stand alones and that caused a lot of errors where books disappeared from both or were in both and no matter how many times I changed them, they still kept resetting incorrectly.

It got so bad that I reset all my Kindles to factory settings and set them all up from scratch and there were still problems - and it was mostly, but not always, the same books on each device. When I checked on 'manage your content and devices' on the website, that was different again and a complete shambles. 

For example, right now, I have 2 books in my 'currently reading' collection. When I list the collections on MYC&D it says in the column to the right that there are 16 books in that collection. When I click on the collection to see what they are, it says at the top of the list 'Currently Reading' collection (showing 16 items). Then it just lists the 2 that are actually in there. There are discrepencies like that all through MYC&D.

I've found the only way to keep things accurate is to make sure wi-fi is left on and to open each Kindle periodcally - especially when I know a change has been made - and check the 'All' listing to make sure it updates each change. Doing that my PW4, both Voyages and PW2 have remained accurate - the PW1 is constantly a few books out in the two 'unread' collections. The KTouch, I've never bothered to try to keep up to date as it had almost a hundred books in the wrong place and I couldn't be bothered to put them right.

I just don't understand how devices picking up their information from the same place can constantly show different results. 

The important point is, if like me you keep a collection for books not read and books disappear from that collection, you may never get around to reading them as you forget you have them.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I have similar problems.  I use a Kindle Oasis (1st gen) as my default and any books I purchase go to that Kindle.  I periodically sort those books into a collection of titles I want to read next.  I went looking for a particular book last night that I knew should be in that collection and it wasn’t there.  It was not even on the Kindle and I began to wonder if I should be concerned about my mental state.  I noticed while going through the individual books in that collection a notation that there were “12 more titles in the cloud”.  Why would books be moved from collections on a Kindle to the cloud?  How do I know which books?  Another annoyance is I notice that titles on the “opening page” of my Kindle sometimes are different than what was there when I last closed it.  For example, A book may appear on the front page marked NEW and it’s one I read months ago and removed from the Kindle.  Just weird.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Can't speak to your collection issue, but you may have "new" books pop in because the author/publisher has updated them. If you have you settings on your account at Amazon to automatically update, when that happens, you get the update and it appears as a newly downloaded title on any kindle it was already on.


----------



## Lisa5 (Oct 23, 2012)

I mean it's more books disappearing from collections constantly. It's on my kindle for PC and I don't even try with my actual kindle because that's even harder. As far as research for writing goes I use my Kindle for PC more for that. 
Every so often they ALL disappear and it asks me to re log into Amazon to get my collections back and then many are missing tons of books ugg it's such a waste of time putting them back in but I'd love to have the system work for me and I like that they FINALLY let you alphabetise them. 

The collections on my actual Kindle are woefully out of date.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2019)

I have the same problem with Kindle for PC. I've enjoyed using version 105 which allows A-Z arrangement of collections in the sidebar. Yesterday my entire collection disappeared. I talked to an Amazon rep who could not help. It seems as though there is no option to import collections from either the Amazon website or from a Kindle Fire which would have helped me. I have over 5 dozen different Collections categories to help me keep up with the 2,000+ books I have. Anyone have a way to solve this problem? I've tried to manually start adding them but after I've added about 4- 5 collections categories, they disappear too.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'd like to tag on to this thread with a slightly different collection problem: I stupidly de-registered my Voyage and registered it back again to the same account and now on the "recents, title, author, collection" menu (far right side) the collection option is not available.  

The collections show up if I have "All" vs. "Downloaded" (far left side) selected and if I click the "collections" option instead of the "all items" option (on the 2nd from the right down arrow menu) but the collections option still won't show up on the "Recent, Title, Author, Collections" option menu.  I've tried de-registering and registering again, plus I've done a reset.  

Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Trophywife007 said:


> I'd like to tag on to this thread with a slightly different collection problem: I stupidly de-registered my Voyage and registered it back again to the same account and now on the "recents, title, author, collection" menu (far right side) the collection option is not available.
> 
> The collections show up if I have "All" vs. "Downloaded" (far left side) selected and if I click the "collections" option instead of the "all items" option (on the 2nd from the right down arrow menu) but the collections option still won't show up on the "Recent, Title, Author, Collections" option menu. I've tried de-registering and registering again, plus I've done a reset.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer!


I think after a factory reset you have to download the collections you want again to the specific device from "All". If the collections don't have a star beside them when listed in All, they aren't downloaded to that device and are still in the cloud.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Crebel, you are a genius!  I didn't actually do a factory reset, just unregistered and then reregistered my device that caused the problem, but you had the correct answer either way.  I was able to touch/hold each collection and then add/download.  Everything is back to normal.  Thank you, thank you, thank you!  I owe you a glass of your favorite beverage!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Trophywife007 said:


> Crebel, you are a genius! I didn't actually do a factory reset, just unregistered and then reregistered my device that caused the problem, but you had the correct answer either way. I was able to touch/hold each collection and then add/download. Everything is back to normal. Thank you, thank you, thank you! I owe you a glass of your favorite beverage!


Yay! It's always a plus when the advice is correct and works. Glad it's fixed.


----------



## Floss (Apr 22, 2020)

If Your Collections appear to be lost (except on cloud) don't despair. Follow these instructions: Go To 'Home'. Select 'Your Library'. Here you will notice 'DOWNLOADED' is written in a Bold Font. Select 'ALL' instead. Now you will see that your books have reappeared into your Collections.


----------



## AngieH (Jan 2, 2022)

I'm having issues with my collections on Fire HD 8. I've spent months organizing my collections and thought I was done. So I begin updating my Goodreads page to match my Fire and that's when I ran into trouble. I noticed books for the add Amazon purchases to Goodreads were showing books I forgot I read/purchased because I hadn't seen them on my cloud in forever. I decided to add them to GR to at least show I did read them. Then it got even more strange, those same missing books suddenly appeared on my Fire HD and on my phone as uncollected. But the old covers of books on phone and Fire HD replaced the new updated covers. Then the books on both begun showing up as uncollected. I have 2 Fire HD showing all my books as uncollected. The only one that has it right is my phone. I chatted with an Amazon associate but the solution suggested did not help and that was just for one Fire HD. Now both are showing all my collections as uncollected and even that doesn't match the MY/CD. So very frustrating. Any one else had this problem?


----------

